# 50 Years Since the British Invasion Hit Las Vegas on Aug. 20, 1964 with THE BEATLES



## SeaBreeze (Aug 24, 2014)

Celebration of fifty years since the British Invasion hit Las Vegas, Nevada with performances by The Beatles...http://www.8newsnow.com/story/26329821/50-years-since-the-british-invasion-in-las-vegas


----------



## oldman (Aug 25, 2014)

Didn't like the Beatles or most any of the other groups part of the British Invasion, although I did have the hots for Petula Clark. They played a lot of British music in Vietnam on the AFRS.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 25, 2014)

> "We are celebrating the 50th anniversary of the Beatles being here. I  don't know what the 50th anniversary of the first Rat Pack show was. I  don't know what the 50th anniversary of any number of Las Vegas  hallmarks and landmarks that are famous. But you've got this, one of the  coolest events in city history, and time has proven that out," Mitchell  said.



Yeah ... and the Beatles played exactly twice. How many times did Frank and his boys play in Vegas? Too many to say. 

Who appealed to mature adults? Who had great films? Who actually had loads of talent?

The Beatles were a hit, true ... but the members of the Rat Pack were a force of nature.


----------



## oldman (Aug 25, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Yeah ... and the Beatles played exactly twice. How many times did Frank and his boys play in Vegas? Too many to say.
> 
> Who appealed to mature adults? Who had great films? Who actually had loads of talent?
> 
> The Beatles were a hit, true ... but the members of the Rat Pack were a force of nature.




I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 25, 2014)

Have to agree as well! The Beatles were ok, but never had any of their music. Do have a recent DVD video concert of Paul McCartney. 



SifuPhil said:


> Yeah ... and the Beatles played exactly twice. How many times did Frank and his boys play in Vegas? Too many to say.
> 
> Who appealed to mature adults? Who had great films? Who actually had loads of talent?
> 
> The Beatles were a hit, true ... but the members of the Rat Pack were a force of nature.


----------



## oakapple (Sep 5, 2014)

I do think it depends how old you actually are. I was a young teenager when the Beatles started out, and I certainly wasn't interested in 'old' Frank Sinatra then [or now]. I went to a Beatles concert in 1964  there was so much screaming you couldn't hear a word they were singing, I was very annoyed by that.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 5, 2014)

Their cuteness wore off quickly.  It's a wonder they lasted as long as they did.


----------



## oakapple (Sep 7, 2014)

I think you will find they were about more than 'cuteness' Falcon.Any boy band today can provide that. Their music still resonates with many people today , in fact I was playing their number one hits in the car the other day and it cheered me up enormously.Nothing like hurtling along a country lane listening to Hey! Jude.


----------

